# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  New youtube channel for 3D printing...  NeoPortnoy

## mikethebomber

Just thought I'd share this with all my 3d printing groups.  My daughter and I have started a new 3d printing channel on youtube.  We just finished a review of Meltink's PLA/PHA that I really was impressed by.  You can check out our channel at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxb...FF14wgHaQ5tRmA

----------


## Bobby Lin

Great work! Keep it up!

----------


## mikethebomber

Thanks! Appreciate the support!

----------


## mikethebomber

New video, How to fix a hot end thermistor super easy. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijJ4Sbb4zi8

----------


## mikethebomber

Another new video went up yesterday. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXdChXbm__0﻿
We're trying to publish once a week.
Hopefully this isn't seen as spam, if so, someone let me know.
This one's all about TinkerCad, a young man proud of a design, and a dad proud of his son and asking us to print it out.

----------


## mikethebomber

Posted another video last night.  A "retractor" vid explaining how glad I was that Pinshape is still around.

----------


## mikethebomber

New Video Up.
Timelapse of the awesome imperial guard. This will be part one of a 3 part series I'm doing for IC3D filaments.  More to come.

----------


## mikethebomber

Our latest episode compares IC3D's old PLA formula to their new PLA formula.

----------


## mikethebomber

Ep7 Stormtrooper Timelapse in IC3D white PLA (New formula)

----------


## mikethebomber

We just hit 100 subscribers!  Here's a quick thank you video to all who subbed, and some quick updates on our current state and what to expect in the future!

----------


## mikethebomber

Big Subscriber Print collab project announcement!

----------


## thanhdat102

I find it amazing....

----------


## mikethebomber

Subscriber print: Carmelo's Penguin!

----------


## mikethebomber

Molly Explains how we got our name!

----------


## mikethebomber

Unboxing Form Futura Filament!

----------


## mikethebomber

Performance 3d Hercules Hardened Nozzle review

----------


## mikethebomber

Makeshaper PLA review.

----------


## mikethebomber

Thank you!

----------


## grace

great job! we are 3D printer factory ALUNAR  is our brand.

----------


## mikethebomber

Thanks, grace! Feel free to DM me if you'd like to collab

----------


## mikethebomber

Buildtak Spatula review

----------


## mikethebomber

Quick video regarding the upcoming delay in video production (and a PSA for the latecomers!)

----------


## mikethebomber

Our review of Form Futura Flexifil filament

----------


## TommyLee22

The channel is fantastic. 

You must post the following Animation in your Channel. That can increase the number of your visitors.

----------


## mikethebomber

Our review of buildtak

----------


## mikethebomber

Let's build a D-Bot!!

----------


## mikethebomber

3d Pen Review

----------


## mikethebomber

3D Kitbash Second shooter timelapse

----------


## mikethebomber

The D-Bot Builds going to happen!

----------


## mikethebomber

https://youtu.be/OS0tOTvxXyQ
D-bot Vlog 002.  Updates and More new Sponsors!

----------


## mikethebomber

https://youtu.be/plnAVhxucKM
Taking a break for a #bandwagonprint

----------


## ekselsior

Incredible. I must subscribed your channel. By the way, I rarely see youtuber that focus on showing the work or tutorials about 3D Printing. This could be a reference for many people.

----------


## mikethebomber



----------


## AkshayKumar

YouTube is an American video-sharing website headquartered in San Bruno, youtube unblocker California.YouTube was founded by Chad Hurley, Steve Chen, and Jawed Karim.Most of the content on YouTube has been uploaded by individuals.YouTube earns advertising revenue from Google AdSense, a program which targets ads according to site content and audience.

----------


## mikethebomber

Umm, correct?

----------


## mikethebomber

Meltink filament unboxing and timelapse

----------


## mikethebomber



----------


## mikethebomber

https://youtu.be/NvqaCsKB4wo
D-Bot Build Episode 2- The Z-Axis!

----------


## mikethebomber

https://youtu.be/SeSgI6EhaYg

----------


## mikethebomber



----------


## mikethebomber

https://youtu.be/Dx_Gz7b2QA4

----------


## mikethebomber

https://youtu.be/1Rc2ww3cUtE

----------


## mikethebomber

https://youtu.be/TboBtcmCBGQ

----------


## sandy chen

:Stick Out Tongue: I'm sandy ,I'm manufacturer of 3D printer .Does anyone want to purchase and wholesale 3D printer? My email is sandychen1211@foxmail.com. Whatsapp is +86 13356367213.

----------


## ethompson

Thanks! Good channel.

----------


## mikethebomber

Back after months of nothing... Molly reviews the Tipeye 3d pen. https://youtu.be/X6I1bL1VPAQ

----------


## penmypaper

> Back after months of nothing... Molly reviews the Tipeye 3d pen. https://youtu.be/X6I1bL1VPAQ


Hi mike.
Thanks for sharing us Molly reviews on Tipeye 3d pen.
 :Smile:

----------


## mikethebomber

https://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id=aeByZhLnc38

----------


## mikethebomber

Our review of Form Futura's Python Flex Filament https://youtu.be/ajpy3wg_7as

----------


## ladnik147

It was interesting to watch the development of your YouTube channel. Thank!

----------


## triggertown

Ive been watching tons of youtube vids on 3d printing,. I have not come across your videos yet. I still do not have one. I got myself a gearbest affiliate to try and raise the cash to buy a 3d printer but I will go watch your vids. I am sure I will learn something useful.

----------

